# mind officially blown -- ft pickens



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Did you know that you have to have a pass to get into Fort Pickens if you're walking/running or riding a bike? I didn't ... I figured it'd be a nice afternoon for a bike ride. Game plan was to ride from my house, (about 1.5 miles east of the gate) to the ranger station, and back. All was going well until I got to the gate, (I was just going to ride through it as I always have) but as soon as I went through I heard a voice yell "hey come back!" ... I turned around and was informed by the little ranger lady that I have to have a pass to go any further. I said "seriously? " and was then informed by an officer in an unmarked 2500HD, that "yes we're serious, and if I don't like it I can ride my bike somewhere else! "

And we have just lost cabin pressure. 

I normally keep my cool, but this made me lose it. After several obscenities directed toward him about what a power trip he is on, I was told to leave. I told them with pleasure! 

For the record, I have a pass, and was about to turn around and get it...and i was also looking forward to pompano fishing out there Thursday. Looks like I'll be going somewhere else. 

Avoid this place at all costs. Just my .02 











Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

that sucks... used to be only if you were in a car... i guess they will have a boat out there next if you get to close to shore ... or try to beach up and access...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BILL MONEY said:


> that sucks... used to be only if you were in a car... i guess they will have a boat out there next if you get to close to shore ... or try to beach up and access...


I don't mind the fact that you need a pass to get in... I was gonna go get mine. It's beautiful out there and totally worth it.

What I have a problem with, is that if you're a park ranger, and informing someone about a rule, you better do it with a damn smile on your face! Not tell me that "if I don't like it I can ride somewhere else"

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm still laughing at the thought of you riding a bike.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Serious lack of professionalism. I'm sure Obama will fix that too........


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I ride a road bike regularly in Fort Pickens and bicyclists have needed a pass for several years. What really ticked off a lot of the cyclists was when, on no notice, they started to require a photo I.D. in addition to the pass. We used to just slow down hold up the pass and get waved through. Now, no matter how well the rangers know us, we have to get in a line made up of those buying passes and on weekends the wait is long. Most cyclists don't carry drivers licenses so when they first started to require photo I.D.'s they were turning away cyclists with passes who they knew well. This is just one more example of our tax dollars at work. The feds apparently think that using a federal park is more important and more subject to fraud than voting.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

it's more of a "you are who you say you are" and prove it...no problem for me because I would like to be identified in case of my sudden demise...

I think it came about when people started loaning out their passes...

and John, this is no excuse for a ranger to be a nucklehead...f'em...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> I'm still laughing at the thought of you riding a bike.


I know, right? Fat kid still got it!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

That suck's !!!! When I was growing up you needed nothing but a way to get there didn't matter what time day or night and we rode dune buggys on the beach caught fresh mullet and fried them right there and camped all night to.Boy have things changed,I have not been out to P Beach for anything since I got married 29yrs ago,just dont miss it.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*For A Good Cause*

By all means, make sure you contribute. Whatever the cost is there plus $60. for a season to get into Big Lagoon State Park. I like the fact that they keep the trash picked up. What can you do. You probably could have made it if you were a Kardasian or some monumentally important person like that.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Yet another account of a tax paying citizen being abused by a tax paid government employee. This is an ongoing embarrassment to the park service, Pensacola, and Escambia County, not to mention the average citizen. I can't believe the GINS Superintendent continues to tolerate this unprofessional conduct. I know they have to deal with asshats more often than they should, but there are too many similar reports for this to be bad reporting, or sour grapes. The park doesn't belong to the rangers, it's a national resource, paid for with tax dollars. Superintendent, bring your rangers in line. Stop abusing the park's patrons.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Same thing happened to me out there a couple of years ago, I couldn't believe it either. I hate dealing with any of the rangers at pickens, seems like all them are either complete idiots or pricks.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

does any still see the young female park service officer anymore? she was very nice the few times I've talked to her polar opposite of the rest of them


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Quite a few of the park rangers at pickens are assholes but there are a few of them that are very friendly and actually try to give the park a good name unlike a few of them. I hate how strict they are about the pass and the photo I'd to go with it. I had a thirty minute lecture about how to use my night owl pass appropriately.


----------



## FlatOut (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait.. Your mad because you were told to come back and show your Pass? I guess it's free to keep up a Fort that old, build a new road(over and over again) build a ferry system for when the road gives again, provide security thought out and the many other things that attracts out of towners to our beaches. Man, I feel for you


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

FlatOut said:


> Wait.. Your mad because you were told to come back and show your Pass? I guess it's free to keep up a Fort that old, build a new road(over and over again) build a ferry system for when the road gives again, provide security thought out and the many other things that attracts out of towners to our beaches. Man, I feel for you


Uhhh? No? I was upset with the attitude towards me... I've said several times I was going back to get my pass until I was told "if I didn't like it I could ride somewhere else"...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at Ft Pickens today. Green 2500 GMC backed into a spot at parking lot 21. I just bought an annual pass Sunday. Let a group of bicylists go in front of me at the Ranger station. The lady at the window was very polite and professional. Sunday she was going to let me go thru free because I had a pass from last Saturday but it was expired by one day....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I was at Ft Pickens today. Green 2500 GMC .....


I was referring to an officer driven, unmarked white 2500hd... used to have Colorado plates.. now has FL plates. The lady hadn't done anything wrong, just yelled at me to get my attention. The officer was a grade-A douche nozzle.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Get It Straight*

The government don't work for you, you work for the government. You're lucky he didn't pistol whip you for trying to sneak in.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

19 post statistics say at least 15 of you voted for Obama lol.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

axman said:


> 19 post statistics say at least 15 of you voted for Obama lol.


Huh?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

normally i just scan these post and keep my .02.....but i have to totally agree with you on the attitude of the park rangers here. I personally have nothing good to say about the experiences I've had. Maybe others have, but i haven't. I've lived here all my life and the way myself and my family got treated last year at big lagoon state park was horrible. All because a little guy thought because he was wearing a cute little park ranger suit, he was going to push his weight around as much as possible. Almost came down to a handcuffing in the parking lot.........we'll just leave it at that....................yes, becuase i absolutely LOVE were I live and the resourses of the park for myself and my kids, I still use the park. (it's not my kids fault he's an ass, and daddy let him know 100%) and my young'ns should always be able to use the place..............:thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

There are at least two female law enforcement rangers on patrol duty.
The Chief law enforcement officer is also female and has an attitude that will sour anyone at any time. Very short and vague answers when you ask her a question about anything.
And since that is the way she operates, she has no problem with her minions behaving the same way.
Walkin's, as well as bicyclist have had to pay to get in for many years. Might be pushing ten years by now. And, the picture I.D. along with your pass to get in was implemented either last year or the year before.
Because your fellow citizens were sharing their pass with too many people.
So do you want them to clamp down and prevent freeloaders, or do you desire that they jack the entry fees up instead?


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like the Park Nazi's at Ft. Pickens need a good attitude adjustment. Seems like some sort of practical joke is in order for them. Not sure what....... but dog mess on the govt. truck may help them process some things upstairs. LOL.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Just stop going there.... Never been, never will. Damn sure not going to pay to see a beach.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

So the Obama administration says you need a photo ID to enter a Federal park like Ft. Pickens, but not one to vote.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Been to a few state and federal parks with no issues. It is very correct to say that people have abused the entrance pass which in return made them step up on the rule enforcements. Didnt have anything to do with Obama or Scott or anyone else government but some people just cant respond to any threads without making some comment that has nothing to do with the subject. Sorry that some people have had issues with rangers but it happens. Heck I have dealt with some crappy law enforcement office growing up but that didn't mean that the whole agency was to blame.:whistling:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Everyone has always been friendly to me at the park. I've never had a single issue.
But I'm pretty sure I'm banned from the Gulf State Park Pier for ranger abuse


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

JVT said:


> So the Obama administration says you need a photo ID to enter a Federal park like Ft. Pickens, but not one to vote.


If the states were to allow use of photo I.D.s that did not cost $$ or inconvenient citizen effort to obtain to obtain, then there is no longer an argument against photo I.D. to vote.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I rode bikes a lot back in 1994, the pass was $10.00 then, I hear its $25.00 now. A lot if you want to ride 1/2 mile and turn around. Things were better in 1970. You paid $50.00 and got a key to gate, which was locked at 11:00 pm. It was nice to be only 2 people on dock fishing at night. Back then there was no camping.Those were the days, stationed at nas, 17 years old


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Pickens Heyday*

Actually, it was better before 1970 because I used to go out there when I was in high school. We could camp where we wanted, build fires on the beach and there was NO gate to be seen. You parked where you wanted to park...yea, people would get stuck all the time but someone would always come along and pull them out. I don't see how anything has improved over the way it was. Now you have people standing on each other's shoulders saying, you can't do this or that, you can't park here or there. It's ridiculous. Other than thrash clean up, I'm not sure what we got. We pay taxes.....PLUS we pay usage fees. They have all kinds of staff and they all seem adept at telling you that you are doing something wrong at all times; despite your best efforts at compliance. Maybe some waterfront will open up in North Korea soon, where you have a bit more freedom.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

pay the girls and be nice.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> If the states were to allow use of photo I.D.s that did not cost $$ or inconvenient citizen effort to obtain to obtain, then there is no longer an argument against photo I.D. to vote.


 Wrong. Asking someone for an ID before voting is discriminatory. :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wtf...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This thread is 1011 days old......


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

You should go back and get the cats name that made the inappropriate remark to you and file a formal complaint. 
There is NO excuse for that comment, and its knuckleheads like him that give others wearing a uniform a bad name.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

He'll need a flux capacitor and a DeLorean for that....


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

kanaka said:


> He'll need a flux capacitor and a DeLorean for that....


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If the dipstick only knew he was talking to a future PFF moderator...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> Wrong. Asking someone for an ID before voting is discriminatory. :whistling:


 
You sure about that?
17 states require voters to present photo identification (includes Florida) while 15 accepted other forms of identification.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> You sure about that?
> 17 states require voters to present photo identification (includes Florida) while 15 accepted other forms of identification.


...


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm still laughing at the tiny explosion that went off when his blew.........


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Skippy said:


> I'm still laughing at the tiny explosion that went off when his blew.........


Holy crap I'm in tears :laughing:


----------



## HONEY HOLE (May 14, 2008)

I find it ridiculous that we have to show our drivers license in addition to the pass. No wonder the lines are sometimes a half hour long to get in. We have turned around numerous times due to the long lines and gone elsewhere.
Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.
This is a true waste of resources.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Obviously there's a problem out there now....several posted complaints here over the years. The people in charge out there have surely been made aware of the PFF rants about them over the years. It must be a cultural problem, extending up to the top local supervisor....anyone know his/her name?


that being said,

One day several years ago, I was "trolling for pomano" right at the western tip of Ft Pickens, where I noticed a very pretty red headed female park ranger. She ended up hopping in my boat. We then motored out to the gulf side, where she informed me that she wanted to take a swim. POW off came her clothes, and into the water she went. Certainly, I was not one to miss such an invitation, but, the water was sooooo cold...... So, there USED to be some real nice rangers out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Some one needs to start a petition to close down the park and get our beaches back! They have stolen our natural resources and put a price on it so they can sell it back to us. That's total BS!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

drifterfisher said:


> Just stop going there.... Never been, never will. Damn sure not going to pay to see a beach.


If you have never been to Ft. Pickens and if you have ANY interest in history, especially local history, you are doing yourself a disservice. Don't let the bad attitude of a couple of Ricky rangers cheat you out of YOUR resources.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Here's a tip....you can cheat the Rangers by pulling your boat up on the shore to enjoy the park...although we almost always opt for Ft McCrea. ..
I was yelled at when on my bike as if I were stupid for riding past the guard shack....they don't stop you at the 1$ toll booth to get on the beach when riding a bike, so who would know?...anyway they were rude to me as well


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

a said:


> One day several years ago, I was "trolling for pomano" right at the western tip of Ft Pickens, where I noticed a very pretty red headed female park ranger. She ended up hopping in my boat. We then motored out to the gulf side, where she informed me that she wanted to take a swim. POW off came her clothes, and into the water she went. Certainly, I was not one to miss such an invitation, but, the water was sooooo cold...... So, there USED to be some real nice rangers out there.:thumbsup:


Oh, stop it!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

HONEY HOLE said:


> I find it ridiculous that we have to show our drivers license in addition to the pass. No wonder the lines are sometimes a half hour long to get in. We have turned around numerous times due to the long lines and gone elsewhere.
> Glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.
> This is a true waste of resources.


Showing your drivers license does not hold up the line at all. I always pull up to the gate with both license and pass ready to go. They take a look at both and I am on my way. Takes about 30 seconds if that. If you have both the pass and your license ready when you pull up then its very quick to get through. The line is probably long because of the people who are paying and asking a bunch of questions about the park at the same time. Showing the pass by itself or showing it with your license takes about the same amount of time. 

Showing the pass with the license is just making sure the person who purchased the pass is the one using it. Not really fair to those who pay for the pass if others are not paying but just using a pass belonging to someone else. I must be missing something but I really dont see the big deal with showing the license at the same time.

Several times when I have gone out there, they have had a ranger walking the line of cars. If you have your pass and license ready, they let you go through the right lane and avoid the guard shack.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay so I'll show my age here a little. Does anyone remember Mr. Limes that worked the guardshack way back in the early sixties all the way into the mid seventies? He was an elderly gentleman that was curteous and kind to all. Remembered our family every year we went (vacationed there annually from Ft. Wayne). He is the type of person that built the park into a great place. Wish he was back.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I lived out there in the CG in the mid 70's. All the Park Service was cool. Trade beer for 6wheel muels, drag racing at night..... Jerry Grub and his wife were in the gate for a while.

The Park Superintendent is Dan Brown. Let him know your issues. He's always listened to me, alot better than the past Supertendants even though I dont agree with some of his policy's. The Johnsons Beach gate guards are cool, but they know me so I just wave show my pass.
Daniel R. Brown Superintendent Gulf Islands National Seashore 1801 Gulf Breeze Pkwy. Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 Office: 850-934-2604 email: [email protected]


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Jerry Grub was the law out there; he hated bikers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I always get the impression when I am out there that they by their good nature they allow us on their property. It gets on my nerves when the property is on Florida soil and I am paying to enter then paying again to come in early.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> does any still see the young female park service officer anymore? she was very nice the few times I've talked to her polar opposite of the rest of them


If your a nice Park Ranger,,,, U are not employed anymore.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

kanaka said:


> This thread is 1011 days old......


I didn't kno dat !


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If u or anyone that's not a tourist or a democrat. U are personally banned From Ft. Obama.


----------

